# [V] LEGO Der Herr der Ringe



## bundesgerd (13. Juni 2013)

Haben unserem Junior besagtes Lego-Spiel geschenkt, wir kriegens aber  ums Ver****** nicht zum Laufen. Startet, wenn der Rechner nicht gerade  abstürtzt, nur kurz, nur um sich mit ner Fehlermeldung zu  verabschieden...

USK ab 12 Jahren.

Kurz gesagt, die Nerven liegen blank, desshalb bieten wirs mal hier an. 

Windows-Version, quasi neu, keine Kratzer/Knicke, komplett in deutsch für 12 Euro, Versand eingeschlossen...

MfG


----------

